
How Google's project Tango will change your life - sonabinu
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3018733/mobile-wireless/how-googles-project-tango-will-change-your-life.html
======
amelius
I don't know the details, but figure it would be nice to have this available
as a library, instead of as a platform-dependent API.

